# Swatch Chronograph problem



## Junior (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi,

I have just changed the battery on my Swatch Irony chrono, and now the center sweep chrono hand is off '12' by 2 seconds, the 60 minute counter hand is also off by 2 mins, and the hour register hand is out by the same amount when they are reset. Is this something that is easy to fix, or should I just junk the watch? Any advice would be really useful.

Junior


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

If I remember correctly, you can reset the hands to perfect zero by using a precise sequence the buttons that will make the hands advance or reverse a few seconds (i.e., a bit to the left or a bit to the right). 

I can't remember how it's done, you need to enter the watch into its "reset" mode (not sure how it's called in the manual) and then go forward or backward a few seconds (in your case, two seconds).

Maybe some more knowledgeable Swatch enthusiast can enlighten you?


----------



## Junior (Feb 8, 2006)

Xaltotun said:


> If I remember correctly, you can reset the hands to perfect zero by using a precise sequence the buttons that will make the hands advance or reverse a few seconds (i.e., a bit to the left or a bit to the right).
> 
> I can't remember how it's done, you need to enter the watch into its "reset" mode (not sure how it's called in the manual) and then go forward or backward a few seconds (in your case, two seconds).
> 
> Maybe some more knowledgeable Swatch enthusiast can enlighten you?


Thanks - I hope so, as I've no idea where my manual of instructions for the watch is!!


----------



## JimH (Jan 15, 2007)

There is a procedure for resetting the hands after a battery change. This is covered in the manual that came with your watch. If you can't find the manual the instructions are available on-line at: Irony Chrono Instructions (page 76)


----------



## Junior (Feb 8, 2006)

JimH said:


> There is a procedure for resetting the hands after a battery change. This is covered in the manual that came with your watch. If you can't find the manual the instructions are available on-line at: Irony Chrono Instructions (page 76)


Thanks for that, but I can't access the link, and can't find any information at Swatch.com. I don't suppose you could copy and paste the relevant bit for me, could you? :thanks


----------



## JimH (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not sure why you can't access the link but here is the procedure from the document (try the link if you want to see the accompaning pictures):

_Adjusting the chronograph (ex:after battery change or a hard shock)

1. Pull the crown to position B. (Crown positions are A-Normal, B-First position, C- Second position)
2. Press the upper button to reach the position 12 h 00 with the hand of the 1/10 second counter. 
3. Pull the lower button to reach the position 12 h 00 with the hand of the seconds. 
4. Pull the crown to the position C. 
5. Press the upper button to reach the position 12 h 00 with the hand of the 
minute counter. 
6. Press the crown to position A._


----------



## Junior (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you so much JimH - it worked a treat! I still can't access the limk though - I'll try at work tomorrow. Thanks again. :-!


----------

